# Modernist Cuisine



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone plan on buying Modernist Cuisine?


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

Guess not /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don' see the value for the price. Probably not a home food kind of thing. I'd read it from the library though.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too.  

Good idea. I should put my name on the list for the library now.

But $500 is a lot.


----------



## jwill (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the idea of the book and it looks like it be an interesting read... but at $500+ for the collection, who did they actually expect to market this to? It seems like a lot of work to compile for the what 100's of Chefs with the bankroll to splurge on it.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll wait until it i available in the library.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll probably get it eventually... or we'll pull for it at the restaurant.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif*$10,004?!* /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No, $462 currently.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

At that price I'm happy to wait until the library acquires it and I have a feeling it will be a very long wait as their budget is only so much...


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like I'm getting mine since hubby ordered it from amazon for me as a gift. Not sure how many recipes we'll actually cook but I'm sure its a good read.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

Way Cool babytiger!!!!I hope you let us know how you like it.


----------



## babytiger (Oct 14, 2010)

sweetie pie said:


> Way Cool babytiger!!!!I hope you let us know how you like it.


I'll be sure to do that once it arrives. Not exactly sure when it'll get over to me in Australia though.


----------



## povertysucks (May 16, 2012)

Elitist.  Pure and simple.  Not only will you need to purchase the books, but almost all of the recipes call for chamber vacs, immersion circulators, rotary vaps, and a whole pantry of chemical additives that were previously relegated to industrial food prep factories.  And the ridiculous use of plastic bags for absolutely everything.  I thought we were supposed to reduce our use of that stuff?!  Regardless, that's a butt-load of money without even figuring food or labor costs.  Leaf through it for their pressure cooker recipes and spice section (curries, spice rubs, etc).  Like all modernist cuisine, it's a carnival of food and it's currently only affordable for rich people with time on their hands.  Give it ten more years and circulators will be considerably cheaper.  Maybe then we'll talk.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

PovertySucks said:


> Elitist. Pure and simple. Not only will you need to purchase the books, but almost all of the recipes call for chamber vacs, immersion circulators, rotary vaps, and a whole pantry of chemical additives that were previously relegated to industrial food prep factories. And the ridiculous use of plastic bags for absolutely everything. I thought we were supposed to reduce our use of that stuff?! Regardless, that's a butt-load of money without even figuring food or labor costs. Leaf through it for their pressure cooker recipes and spice section (curries, spice rubs, etc). Like all modernist cuisine, it's a carnival of food and it's currently only affordable for rich people with time on their hands. Give it ten more years and circulators will be considerably cheaper. Maybe then we'll talk.


I dont think these books were really written for the home cook although they certainly are a nice addition to any bookshelf. There is a lot more to these books than just the recipes, there is a lot of science in them. If that's not your thing then these books arent for you, this was never intended to be a cookbook. As for chamber vacs and circulators, this book is targeted more towards professionals, and LOTS of professional kitchens have this equipment by now.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Just looking through the table of contents the book does not seem to cover much not well explored in Pauli's book or Haroled McGuee's.  

Who are the 3 guys who wrote Modernist Cuisine any way?  I never heard of them.  Does any chef on this site see the problem with the picture on the front cover?  Would any one here actully cook broccoli that way? $400 for a book on technique and the front cover is bad technique... Humph.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Coup-de-Feu said:


> Does any chef on this site see the problem with the picture on the front cover? Would any one here actully cook broccoli that way? $400 for a book on technique and the front cover is bad technique... Humph.


You mean aside from the fact that the pot is cut in half? Literally. Well, most of the photos aren't illustrating technique so much as intended to illustrate the science of the cooking.

And I suppose I'm missing your technique mistake. Sure looks like a steamer basket with brocolli and boiling water in a covered pot to me. Steaming.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Coup-de-Feu said:


> Who are the 3 guys who wrote Modernist Cuisine any way? I never heard of them.


Dr. Myhrvold is the money behind the book (they spent MILLIONS developing this thing), he was a microsoft bigwig and is a scientist.
Chris Young and Maxime Bilet are from the Fat Duck (voted worlds best restaurant several times, always in the top 5)


> Just looking through the table of contents the book does not seem to cover much not well explored in Pauli's book or Haroled McGuee's.


You probably need to look through the books then as they have very little in common with the volumes you listed.

Modernist Cuisine is easily the most important kitchen manual in at least the last decade. Critics seem to think the book is all about molecular gastronomy etc, but the book also extensively covers ALL cooking techniques. Whether you want to roast something with a stick over a fire, or cook it sous vide and serve it with some crazy sauce you put through a centrifuge, modernist cuisine can help you do it better. Has anyone who has disparaging remarks for these books in this thread actually looked though them, or are they judging a book by, well you know.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Ill stick with Harold Mcgee. 

This book is strickly for commercial production and not for anyones house or even average restaurant. Great for a large commissary operation.,operating satelites.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Twyst said:


> Dr. Myhrvold is the money behind the book (they spent MILLIONS developing this thing), he was a microsoft bigwig and is a scientist.
> Chris Young and Maxime Bilet are from the Fat Duck (voted worlds best restaurant several times, always in the top 5)
> 
> You probably need to look through the books then as they have very little in common with the volumes you listed.
> ...


I agree, as most people in the entire cooking world have very positive comments about this monumental set of books.

The book has been a big seller, was out of print a few times.

BTW, Dr. Myhrvold is also a professionally trained cook.

dcarch


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

chefedb said:


> This book is strickly for commercial production and not for anyones house.


I think you'd be surprised. Theres a VERY long thread (1600 posts) on another forum (im sure if you google the phrase cooking with modernist cuisine you will see it in the top 5 results) filled with home users who are replicating the food in their home kitchens with great success.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If the book was not so expensive I would buy it, if anything for  learning about the science of food, the techniques.....

Petals.


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Twyst said:


> I think you'd be surprised. Theres a VERY long thread (1600 posts) on another forum (im sure if you google the phrase cooking with modernist cuisine you will see it in the top 5 results) filled with home users who are replicating the food in their home kitchens with great success.


Can you send me a link to this thread? thanks


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Sent in a PM as I dont want to link another food forum here


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I read a lot of those reviews, some talk like it's the next major advancement in culinary. I wonder if you pull out the Sous Vide and Centrifuge, and other commercial applications, how much is left being applicable to a home cook?


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

mrdecoy1 said:


> I read a lot of those reviews, some talk like it's the next major advancement in culinary. I wonder if you pull out the Sous Vide and Centrifuge, and other commercial applications, how much is left being applicable to a home cook?


The serveral thousand posts, and several hundred thousands of views in the other forum, most are home cooks.

dcarch


----------



## phil brain (Nov 6, 2011)

Personally I think it is fantastic. I spent several months saving my money as an apprentice chef because I am interested in knowing why things work the way they do. Foams and gels etc are probably just a fad...maybe only time will tell. However the principle behind a lot of the recipes and techniques can be translated into recipes for the everyday restaurant. As an apprentice I was very much self taught as the chefs I worked with we're very average and in my opinion couldn't cook. So I have found this resource very handy. 2 days after I qualified as a chef I left and became head chef of another restaurant. Whenever I'm not quite sure of something this book always has the answer. I don't use it for recipes though.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

If you can afford it  - get it.  

It is not all chemicals and sous-vide, it has a great amount of history and of course a lot of science.

For what you get it's not really overpriced either.  It's 6 huge books with very detailed information and in depth analysis, stunning pictures and great presentation.

It is however not really a conventional 'cook book' yes there are recipes but the volumes are much more broad minded.

A great investment in my opinion.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

New book out this fall

http://www.oregonlive.com/foodday/index.ssf/2012/05/modernist_cuisine_at_home_prom.html


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

lol - ain't that a kick in the pants!


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

MichaelGA said:


> lol - ain't that a kick in the pants!


Its a totally new book with new recipes and a new recipe spiral. Its not a condensed or dumbed down version, it will be a great supplement to the set. I cant wait!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

exactly  as i thought... now to find another  hundred $


----------



## gumbo (Jan 5, 2012)

The real Modernistic Is AMAZING..

I bought the home version the first week it came out a short while back but then returned it a couple days later.  

Just had the 6 volume set arrive last week and love it.

I need to move beyond sous-vide and am ready to embrace all the new techniques the series explains.

Now I just need to order up some new gear and set aside time to play....


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

what / why / etc. 

made you return the small version?

I've already got the complete-monty so am just curious as the 'home' version is supposed to be a completely new book(s)

thanks...


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

bump!

I guess I'll buy it if I don't get any replies soon!

(then let you all know)


----------



## saints4llife (Nov 26, 2012)

Ive had it for a couple of months now ... It's a very interesting and visual book.


----------



## mckemaus (Dec 20, 2012)

I have both set of books. The original is more technical and more applicable to a professional kitchen. I like the fact at home suggestions to do things and info not covered in the original. I think it is a easier read. I would get the @home version if I have to choose one and if you are a home cook.


----------



## frereandre (Nov 30, 2011)

I just placed my order!  can't wait to receive them...


----------



## wurzel (Apr 18, 2013)

This set of books was clearly written for pros and the really serious home cook. It's more of a scientific exploration of food than a recipe book.

As has been said before, it certainly isn't all about what you could call molecular gastronomy, it has just as much info explaining how common cooking methods actually work. After 20 years of being a professional chef this book made me feel like a student again which I love. The depth of the explanations of grilling and smoking, roasting and steaming etc. is fantastic and the knowledge you get from this book can only make you a better cook. Why roasting a chicken is actually baking and baking a pizza is actually roasting and suchlike just makes you realise what a simplistic, and often just plain incorrect, understanding most of us actually have of what's going on in the cooking process.

It certainly does cover the molecular techniques in great detail, it's written for people who are trying to push their food to the next level or higher after all, but they are very conscientious about explaining the simplest, least equipment heavy, ways of doing things along with the $20'000 lab equipment methods. I'd say no more than 10% of the recipes provided actually need more than a decent blender, processor and other basics of a well equipped kitchen.

As for the 'chemicals' so many people keep talking about, most of the things people are calling chemicals are perfectly normal plant extracts and suchlike, they are unusual in that they are not very common in normal kitchens and because they are generally used in big food production and other fields they have 'sciency' sounding names but that doesn't make them dangerous and scary. A few examples; calcium hydroxide - pickling lime, used for centuries all over the world, for making tortillas for one; N-zorbit - a modifed cassava starch, no more scary than cornstarch or potato starch; ascorbic acid - vitamin c.

Honestly, I think the fact that the movers in the modernist world have a geeky love of science and want everything to sound all sciency doesn't help matters, call pickling lime pickling lime and nobody would be getting freaked out, but they are what they are god bless 'em.

In conclusion, worth every penny if you're going to make use of it, a pretty photo book that may well break your coffee table if not.


----------



## striker56 (Jan 5, 2014)

i have this serie of cookbooks on my ipad

if anyone want to download it as pdf,i can give link to download it just message me!


----------

